# Can ex’s stay friends?



## sandyrose (Feb 9, 2010)

Is it smart to still keep in contact with my ex? I told him we can still be friends. Will this help me get over him?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Usually it is better to go your separate ways (which is why having kids makes it so much harder; no such thing as a clean break, then).

Sometimes we can go back to being friends with an ex, when we are really over them--if and when that happens, not before. 

You can always be a good person toward your ex, but that does not mean being "friendly," necessarily. Take the high road. Good luck!


----------



## moonlover (Dec 30, 2009)

Sister359 is correct in the fact that as long as you are over him. I am the best of buddies with one of my x's and will Love him till the day I die. I Love his wife and his x-wife. We will be BFF's forever because we were friends from the start. The relationship was not a sexual based relationship(yes we did have intimate relations for 2 years), it was an emotional thing. I speak to him about 5 times a year on the phone. Now I have another x that I know is not to be spoken to or about. That was a very dangerous affair of the heart. never do that because you will always find yourself dancing with temptation. I would advise you to be honest with yourself and find out why you want to keep the connection and if you would feel comfy with your hubby have a x as his BFF.


----------



## lovesick (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm gonna say no.I am in a bad situation at the moment.Married left hubby for ex..Still talking to the ex and debating on leaving hubby again.Some ppl can be just friends with their ex's,but mostly it spells disaster.Too many old feelings can come back and compromise things.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Can ex’s stay friends?

NO its totally against the rules.. see section 10, part 2.3.5.1
of the relationship guidlines.


hahah Whatever you feel, feels right. YES of course they "can".

Totally depends on the maturity etc. You do realize that this may be a point of concern for your future or SO's future partner...


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

sisters359 said:


> You can always be a good person toward your ex, but that does not mean being "friendly," necessarily. Take the high road. Good luck!


:iagree:
You don't even have kids together, so you don't really need to stay in touch with one another. It's nothing wrong, but if you have somebody else in your life, will make him a little concerned.


----------

